# correct parameters Curtis 1238



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Try calling the place that sold you the Curtis and motor. Also HPEVS might be willing to assist you.

Suggest you read the manual before calling and copy/list all present parameters. I'd also use the handset and record all the performance data at standstill and at speed. Confirm your wiring diagram.

Regards,

major


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

With that performance data, can you record what the controller is seeing as "throttle" input?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

brian_ said:


> With that performance data, can you record what the controller is seeing as "throttle" input?


IIRC, yes. Well, you can monitor or view it. I don't think there is an easy way to record, 'cept pencil and paper.


----------



## mgtfrv9a (Jun 13, 2018)

The Curtis handheld programmer I am using, doesnt do much, you can only see what you have put in. There is an OEM programmer that can do a lot more, but I do not have access to one
Thanks for the input
Bob


----------

